# evening out litters



## Gary (Jul 4, 2019)

i have 3 does. 1 had kits 4 days ago and the other 2 had kits this morning. 4 day old litter has 4 kits. 1 litter has 7 kits and the 3rd one has 11. can i give some of the 11 batch to the doe that had 4? the doe that had 4 is an nz as well as the buck. the other two does are smaller breeds withe the father of the litters being the same nz buck


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 4, 2019)

Gary said:


> i have 3 does. 1 had kits 4 days ago and the other 2 had kits this morning. 4 day old litter has 4 kits. 1 litter has 7 kits and the 3rd one has 11. can i give some of the 11 batch to the doe that had 4? the doe that had 4 is an nz as well as the buck. the other two does are smaller breeds withe the father of the litters being the same nz buck



Yes, they should  foster them fine , ...just check tummys tommrow to be sure they are being fed.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 4, 2019)

Yep, foster them!


----------

